# CPT coding of placement of catheter into Monti catheterizable channel



## preema (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

Please send suggestions on CPT coding of placement of catheter into Monti catheterizable channel.

Diagnosis is Monti catheter trauma and catheter is placed into channel.

Procedure description is 

Periumbilical area he does have a Monti catheterizable channel.  This does
appear to have a narrow stoma.  I was able to catheterize this easily with
the patient lying down.  We did have return of 500 mL of light brown urine.
This was sent for culture.  The catheter was then anchored into place with
three 2-0 nylon sutures and it was hooked to a gravity bag drainage.


----------

